# Opera SSL Fehler Verbindung ist nicht privat! was machen?



## xhitcher1 (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem ich habe den neuen Oper mit dem alten 12.17 geht alles Super, mehrfach deeinstalliert und auch mit ccleaner reste der registry gelöscht, doch jedesmal wenn ich mich in web.de oder Facebook einloggen will *die Seite www.facebook.com* geht gar nicht dann kommt *SSL Fehler seite nicht privat* und die Seite *www.facebook.de* geht aber sobald ich mich einloggen will kommt der selbe Fehler.

Woran liegt das?

Bei Firefox (updates Aktuell) geht alles einwandfrei. 

Ich hab auch schon den Tipp gemacht eine Verknüpfung zu erstellen und bei dieser unter *Ziel* eine leertaste und dahinter Private einzutragen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Februar 2015)

Hast du mal ein neues Profil angelegt? Vielleicht verträgt sich das nicht.
Also vielleicht einmal Opera komplett deinstallieren, auch alte Registry Einträge löschen (CCleaner z.B.)
und dann den neues sauber drüber installieren.


----------



## xhitcher1 (25. Februar 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein neues Profil angelegt? Vielleicht verträgt sich das nicht.
> Also vielleicht einmal Opera komplett deinstallieren, auch alte Registry Einträge löschen (CCleaner z.B.)
> und dann den neues sauber drüber installieren.



Hab ich doch gemacht siehe oben  ist noch XP 32 bit system. Aber Firefox geht ja auch problemlos  nein PC startet und geht ins profil ohne Passwort allerdings kann ich die installiert als admin ausführen und ein pw eingeben das ich vor Jahren mal hatte bevor ich einstellte das er ohne pw startet das geht dann auch allerdings ist auch danach das selbe Problem vorhanden


----------



## Rurdo (25. Februar 2015)

Wer noch XP benutzt und sich dann nach seiner Sicherheit fragt sollte sowieso keinen PC besitzen^^ 
Ganz ehrlich, hol dir Win 7/8.1 und freu dich dass es funktioniert. Fertig.

EDIT: Und bis dahin, Steck einfach den PC vom Internet ab. 
Ich frag mich immer wieder wie man mit gutem Gewissen ein 15 Jahre altes BS benutzen kann wofür es nichtmal mehr Updates gibt  Einfach unbegreiflich^^


----------



## K3n$! (25. Februar 2015)

xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gemacht siehe oben  ist noch XP 32 bit system. Aber Firefox geht ja auch problemlos  nein PC startet und geht ins profil ohne Passwort allerdings kann ich die installiert als admin ausführen und ein pw eingeben das ich vor Jahren mal hatte bevor ich einstellte das er ohne pw startet das geht dann auch allerdings ist auch danach das selbe Problem vorhanden



Ach sry, habe ich überlesen. Aber wie Rurdo schon schrieb: Mit XP würde ich nicht mehr ins Internet gehen.


----------



## xhitcher1 (25. Februar 2015)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Wer noch XP benutzt und sich dann nach seiner Sicherheit fragt sollte sowieso keinen PC besitzen^^
> Ganz ehrlich, hol dir Win 7/8.1 und freu dich dass es funktioniert. Fertig.
> 
> EDIT: Und bis dahin, Steck einfach den PC vom Internet ab.
> Ich frag mich immer wieder wie man mit gutem Gewissen ein 15 Jahre altes BS benutzen kann wofür es nichtmal mehr Updates gibt  Einfach unbegreiflich^^



Ihr Klugscheisser das ist mein Zweit PC und den nutze ich nur um alte games zu zocken und ab und an was auf eBay und FB zu schauen wenn ich zu faul bin an andren PC zu gehen und auf der alten Kiste läuft kein win7

außerdem trägt die Klugscheiserei null zur Lösung meines Problemes bei


----------



## xhitcher1 (25. Februar 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ach sry, habe ich überlesen. Aber wie Rurdo schon schrieb: Mit XP würde ich nicht mehr ins Internet gehen.



gehe ich im normal Fall auch nicht und wenn dann nur auf sichere seiten siehe oben


----------



## Rurdo (25. Februar 2015)

Gut dann kannst du dir ja ab jetzt woanders deine Hilfe suchen, die dann in noch mehr Problemen enden wird als anfangs 

Nur weil ich grad nicht böse bin geb ich dir auch noch einen letzten tip: (Da viele Leute wie du der Meinung sind frech zu werden bei einem Thema dass sie absolut nicht kennen und GENAU DESWEGEN hier hilfe suchen)
Es kommt nicht auf die Seite an die du ansurfst  Auch von FB und Co kann man sich Viren/Trojaner ect einfangen, wenn dein BS wie eine offene Tür ist wo nur mal jemand Probieren muss die Türklinke runterzudrücken.


----------



## xhitcher1 (25. Februar 2015)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Gut dann kannst du dir ja ab jetzt woanders deine Hilfe suchen, die dann in noch mehr Problemen enden wird als anfangs
> 
> Nur weil ich grad nicht böse bin geb ich dir auch noch einen letzten tip: (Da viele Leute wie du der Meinung sind frech zu werden bei einem Thema dass sie absolut nicht kennen und GENAU DESWEGEN hier hilfe suchen)
> Es kommt nicht auf die Seite an die du ansurfst  Auch von FB und Co kann man sich Viren/Trojaner ect einfangen, wenn dein BS wie eine offene Tür ist wo nur mal jemand Probieren muss die Türklinke runterzudrücken.



Ich bin sicherlich keiner der auf Sicherheit Scheißt  Ich habe auf meinem PC Panda Anti Vir + Adw Cleaner + Malwarebytes und scanne alle Dateien bevor ich Sie Installiere über Virus - Total. 

Nur diesen PC nutze ich ab und an um zu schauen ob mir jemand in *ebay - kleinanzeigen* geantwortet hat oder ob ich in Web.de *eine E-mail meiner Freundin habe oder von Amazon* und mehr mache ich  mit dem PC nicht außer ab und an auf Facebook zu sehen ob mir jemand geschrieben hat. Ich tippe keine Links an die ich nicht kenne und habe auch noch AdBlock installiert zur Sicherheit  

Also es tut mir leid das ich gleich so reagierte aber ich bin jemand der selber Leuten Rät (die oft keine Ahnung haben) Windows Updates etc aktuell zu halten, aber ich finde ich gehöre nicht zu denen die gar keine Ahnung haben  


Trotzdem wurde mich Interessieren warum dies bei Opera kommt und nicht bei Firefox?


----------

